# Does everyone have Dp 24/7??



## Angel_heaven

Hi I was wondering if everyone experiences Dp 24/7 or do some ppl get it on and off throughout the day meaning they can be normal and then the next minute back in Dp? Or does it go away gradually for everyone?


----------



## kaitlyn_b

Angel_heaven said:


> Hi I was wondering if everyone experiences Dp 24/7 or do some ppl get it on and off throughout the day meaning they can be normal and then the next minute back in Dp? Or does it go away gradually for everyone?


Hi Angel. I had it for 2 months 24-7. Now its about 60% of the time. So I think it does eventually fade out. Especially when 
you dont think about it as much as possible.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

Angel_heaven said:


> Hi I was wondering if everyone experiences Dp 24/7 or do some ppl get it on and off throughout the day meaning they can be normal and then the next minute back in Dp? Or does it go away gradually for everyone?


I have it 24/7, but it has levels of intensity. Right now, I'm feeling really horrible, everything around me is looking so damn weird, then I keep asking myself what's the point of life/universe and such, feeling depressed as well, man.. don't really know what to do

You know what I hate in all of this? When it looks like I'm able to cope slightly with the symptoms, they strike back hard and it looks like my life is about to end :/


----------



## Guest

Mines 24/7, it usually gets worse at night too.


----------



## ZachT

I have it 24/7. There are some people who only get DP during their panic attacks.


----------



## Phanomenal

Auldie said:


> Mines 24/7, it usually gets worse at night too.


Mines is exactly likes yours, I was wondering Do you notice a difference when you sleep late? It gets worse for you when you wake up?


----------



## Rogue Bullies

24/7 but sometimes it subsides a little. I still have it though and its different almost every hour.


----------



## Guest

24/7 for 9 months and 1 day. Boo.


----------



## ZachT

24/7 for 5 years


----------



## Guest

Phanomenal said:


> Mines is exactly likes yours, I was wondering Do you notice a difference when you sleep late? It gets worse for you when you wake up?


Yeah if i sleep late or wake up too early i can def notice the dp/dr worse.


----------



## ZachT

Auldie said:


> Yeah if i sleep late or wake up too early i can def notice the dp/dr worse.


Same here


----------



## BlueTank

All I know is I have not gotten back to the way I was a measly 3 months ago in those 3 months. Regardless of how I feel the vision stuff seems to persist 24/7


----------



## puppyskin

24/7 19 years and counting


----------



## Dyna

puppyskin said:


> 24/7 19 years and counting


24/7 17 years and counting


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Absolutely


----------



## BlueTank

Auldie said:


> Mines 24/7, it usually gets worse at night too.


Last night I woke up in the middle of the night and when to reach over and grab my glass of water and my entire arm felt disconnected. It was freaky.


----------



## yesyes

24-7...
almost 2.5 years. sometimes it is worse than others, but it is pretty much the same all the time.


----------



## insaticiable

24/7 for 4 months. unrelenting, persistent dp/dr all day, errydayy


----------



## Minerva8979

Indeed. Chronic is what they call it. And not the good kind.


----------



## ZachT

Minerva8979 said:


> Indeed. Chronic is what they call it. And not the good kind.


lol your right


----------



## Teresa

10 month... 4/7... but its getting very slowly better... n the beginning I felt that my whole right arm was disconnected and not mine.. It was terrible... But it stopped... now it strange to thouch my own arms forexsample... it feels wierd...

Mine is very strong at night to... Some times my head thinks the most wierd thoughts... like im dreaming while Im awake in the bed... very frightening....


----------



## DiscoStick

Yes 24/7

I'm not sure if I'd want an hour or so of sanity in a day, because then I might spend all my time craving that sanity again. Which would probably just make me worse.


----------



## hoot

DR 24/7, DP occasionally for short periods (hours), when I'm in my comfort zone it's not that intense, maybe at 10% or so. But when I go out of my comfort zone it can be between 0-100%. I've had some clear patches recently when I haven't had any DR or DP whatsoever.

I also have a feeling of anxiety sometimes, even when I know I don't really have anything to be anxious about. I usually don't react to that, I just let it be, but it's as if something switches the anxiety switch in my brain on and off, but it typically doesn't last that long.


----------



## pancake

Comes and goes. It is episodic for me.

Sometimes it sticks around for a few months with only a few moments here and there entirely symptom free but the level/symptoms always fluctuate so I really coudln't say for sure. I have a feeling during my teenage years I was probably never quite free of DP. In retrospect everything looks different though, right?


----------



## Realiity

Have had it for a year an a half, 24/7
It gets easy to cope with, though


----------



## AllisonSometimes

PositiveThinking! said:


> I have it 24/7, but it has levels of intensity. Right now, I'm feeling really horrible, everything around me is looking so damn weird, then I keep asking myself what's the point of life/universe and such, feeling depressed as well, man.. don't really know what to do
> 
> You know what I hate in all of this? When it looks like I'm able to cope slightly with the symptoms, they strike back hard and it looks like my life is about to end :/


That's exactly how I feel. I've had it 24/7 for the past... wow almost 10 years, it sucks. But yea it has levels of intensity. When I have distractions it feels better during and worse afterwards. And I get so panicky around lots of other people or in big spaces.


----------



## numb1

Every single day of my life for the past 14 years.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

AllisonSometimes said:


> That's exactly how I feel. I've had it 24/7 for the past... wow almost 10 years, it sucks. But yea it has levels of intensity. When I have distractions it feels better during and worse afterwards. And I get so panicky around lots of other people or in big spaces.


Yeah I get panicky around people or in big spaces as well, what really sucks is that I also feel like crap whenever I'm home


----------



## Claymore

24/7 for 4 years. Ive stopped knowing when mine is worse. Used to be at night or when I woke up but now it just seems to be really bad all the time.


----------



## AutumnFalls

Mine has been fairly constant, but not always as severe. For the past four or five months it's been at an extreme level 24/7.


----------



## match_stick_1

yep every single second of every single day...


----------



## ZachT

Claymore said:


> 24/7 for 4 years. Ive stopped knowing when mine is worse. Used to be at night or when I woke up but now it just seems to be really bad all the time.


Same here.


----------

